# Commisar Yarrick Questions



## Sebastian_Yarrick (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok so I roll imperial Guard b/c Commisar Yarrick is my hero. Anybody that will rip the powerklaw from an orc after killing it then fight the rest of the battle at half strength is just the embodiment of awesome. 

So i get my Yarrick model and play my buddies once and both scream and say that he is overpowered. While yes his rule that he can stand back up on a roll of 3+ is a little more than most can boast I don't think he's overpowered since the guard really don't have much to brag about in their hq department.

But I need some opinions, they argue that he is overpowered for the 185 points he costs, anyone know of any other hqs that are chaos or tau which are just as good for about that much. 

Actually any opinion would be appreciated.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I find Yarrick to be underpowered. I just played him today and kick his *** with my Grey Knights. Yarrick weakness is lack of invulnerable save. Tell your friends to learn what tactics are.


----------



## Sebastian_Yarrick (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh believe me i've pointed that out. They also say that him having eternal warrior doesn't reflect in his points value, but if you compare him to all the other guard hq's he costs way more. 

One plays Tau and argues that his hq's suck balls (which I know nothing about) because they have no special rules and none of them have any close combat.

The other plays chaos and refuses to admit that Fabius Bile is just as good as Yarrick and cheaper.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

While he can be nasty to remove from the table entirely, he's hardly overpowered.
He strikes at I1, so anybody with a powerweapon can simply bash his brains in before he gets to hit back. Best he can do is tarpit somebody.
The fact he has eternal warrior just means that initially it takes a bit more firing/hitting to get him down the first time, after that, it won't mattery anyway, because he's only got 1 wound when he gets back up.

As for your tau whiner, Tau aren't a CC army, they're the worst at CC of ANY army in 40K, they make up for this by shooting things. If his stuff gets into CC, they are in the wrong place.

Sure, his HQ's aren't as fancy as some armies, but they're still a bunch of nasty mofo's, with big guns.

Special rules =/= Awesomeness


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> While he can be nasty to remove from the table entirely, he's hardly overpowered.
> He strikes at I1, so anybody with a powerweapon can simply bash his brains in before he gets to hit back. Best he can do is tarpit somebody.
> The fact he has eternal warrior just means that initially it takes a bit more firing/hitting to get him down the first time, after that, it won't mattery anyway, because he's only got 1 wound when he gets back up.
> 
> ...


Tau have Kroot, so Necrons are worse :wink:


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Necrons have Flayed Ones and Tomb Spiders 
but we are screwed by time and new editions of general rules


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, Yarrik is pretty good, but he's hardly underpriced. Really, even with all his fancy rules he's still just a guardsman with a power klaw. He's only str 6, so he's not instant killing much, and as was stated before, he only gets back up with one wound.

Seriously, if your friend should be complaining about anyone in the guard army, it's Straken. But that's another matter entirely.


----------



## Sebastian_Yarrick (Nov 11, 2009)

lol I'm actually fielding straken as well but they seem perfectly content with battling him.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sebastian_Yarrick said:


> lol I'm actually fielding straken as well but they seem perfectly content with battling him.


Ok now thats wierd.

Maybe they should have a read of the topic regarding abaddon. He is reputedly the hardest hq.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sebastian_Yarrick said:


> lol I'm actually fielding straken as well but they seem perfectly content with battling him.


Hmm now that is utterly silly.. IMHO.. Straken > Yarrick.

Straken's support power of furious charge, combined with his utter killyness in CC ( he can tear a tank to shrends WITH HIS BARE HANDS! ), and the fact he's not an IC, so can't be singled out of his command squad, make him far deadlier than Yarrick refusing to die.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I played Tau player once with Yarrick back in 4th edition. Anyway I ran with a full unit of Conscripts, eventhough Yarrick made it into CC the entire unit of Conscripts were killed off by the Tau's shooting. So I don't see how your Tau opponent is having trouble. Personally I love Yarrick as much as the next person but I wouldn't say he is overpowered, infact he has NEVER been over powered and I've played with him in every version. As for the Chaos player what exactly is he running that he's having trouble with Guard?


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry but I could just not resist:


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well if they fear him that much, use it against them! 

Don't point out that straken is deadlierthe the good old commisar, use Yarrick as a distraction! Give him 2 squads of guardsmen and advance both yarrick and straken up the board (on opposite sides of the board), if they fear Yarrick so much then they will direct alot of firepower to him leaving straken to come up the flank and bugger them up royally! 

And if they split their fire then chances are they won't have enough to kill either and so they get 2 scary things in their flanks.


----------



## Sebastian_Yarrick (Nov 11, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> I played Tau player once with Yarrick back in 4th edition. Anyway I ran with a full unit of Conscripts, eventhough Yarrick made it into CC the entire unit of Conscripts were killed off by the Tau's shooting. So I don't see how your Tau opponent is having trouble. Personally I love Yarrick as much as the next person but I wouldn't say he is overpowered, infact he has NEVER been over powered and I've played with him in every version. As for the Chaos player what exactly is he running that he's having trouble with Guard?


Well he is running about three berzerker squads(which have utterly slaughtered almost everything each time) one termi squad and a chaos sorc as his hq.

His army is very solid since I have to take a million shots at those terminators to kill them( he gives them mot so they get an invulnerable).

The tau player just plain doesn't move, so I tally that one up to bad tactics. But he has good weapons i rarely get armor saves against his volleys.

The part that pisses them off is when yarrick stands back up, they say that it's not fair.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Yarrick isn't a great HQ choice. Like Einar said, Straken is the way to go for a CC beast. If given the choice between Yarrick and a simple LRBT, I'd take the tank, hands down.


----------



## Sebastian_Yarrick (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh I agree with the lrbt over yarrick but the points value we are playing i can field yarrick the tank and straken.

The reason I keep yarrick out there is b/c he can get back up so i can keep vehicles in check. 

Actually the friend that plays chaos has some spell called the gift of chaos which turns a model into a spawn but i haven't looked the rules up for it but according to him it kill yarrick on a roll of 5+ no matter what and he becomes a spawn.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sebastian_Yarrick said:


> Actually the friend that plays chaos has some spell called the gift of chaos which turns a model into a spawn but i haven't looked the rules up for it but according to him it kill yarrick on a roll of 5+ no matter what and he becomes a spawn.


He speaks the truth.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Some weirdboy SC (whose name I can't recall, it being an Ork) can turn any IC within 18" into a squig... and it's determined by a simple roll-off.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Rye said:


> Some weirdboy SC (whose name I can't recall, it being an Ork) can turn any IC within 18" into a squig... and it's determined by a simple roll-off.


Aye - his name is Old Zogwart.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Yarrik is no where near overpowered. Strip him down point for point, and you see that he is slightly over priced. He has a Storm Bolter, a Power Sword, a Hellpistol (see Bale Eye), and a Power Klaw. He has eternal warrior, as a pseudo-subborn radius compared to his Lord Commisar counterparts, Eternal Warrior, and can get back up on a 3+ with a single wound. For what, over Twice the price of a semi-pimped out command squad that can give orders? If he is giving people trouble, its not the character but the player trying to kill the character. He is far from invincible. Heck if the Tau player is so worried, a 3-man team of plasma-equiped Battlesuits could take him out in a single turn if they wanted to, or even a HQ battlesuit running a Centurion config could fell him in a single round of shooting on average.


----------



## stealthrat1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sebastian_Yarrick said:


> Ok so I roll imperial Guard b/c Commisar Yarrick is my hero. Anybody that will rip the powerklaw from an orc after killing it then fight the rest of the battle at half strength is just the embodiment of awesome.
> 
> So i get my Yarrick model and play my buddies once and both scream and say that he is overpowered. While yes his rule that he can stand back up on a roll of 3+ is a little more than most can boast I don't think he's overpowered since the guard really don't have much to brag about in their hq department.
> 
> ...


Gaurd have 2 HQs to brag about in their HQ department. One Creed who is awesome and no one can deny it. Compared to yarrick in CC he probably would not win but gives your armies lots of orders and is just all around very useful. Whats funny is that Iron hand is so much better than yarrick AND he has 4 dudes to protect him (like he needs it) Iron hand would rape yarrick by himself. He has a plasma pistol, counter charge, furious charge, and is fearless. He has a S6 power weapon that gives him 2D6 armor pen. He can issue any 2 of the 6 orders every turn. What is Yarrick good at compared to this? Nothing. He is slower, weaker, and has a worse save. Iron hand is only 95pts and takes out half a marine squad on a charge by himself.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

well .. in my oppinion ... looking at the facts already stated and the pioints cost the 185 is not overpowered.


I guess it all boils down "what else is there" when choosing ...
lemme give you an example:
I could by a Warboss on biker with PK and BP for my speedfreaks giving me the chance to field Nobz as Troops and that will cost me ~140 points
Also there is Wazzdakka which allows me to field Whaaghbikers as troops for 180pts
the two are almost identicall when it comes to their bikes and powers.. though the Warboss is a tad better in CC while Wazzdakka has a bigger gun and a high mobility

is the +40 pts really worth the abilities ... I say absolutly fair and sqare imho but I would almost always field the Warboss as #1 choice and taking Nobbikers as troops

as said: he is imho not overpoweres and it all boils down on the rest of the army
Is Ghaghzkull strong - He** yes he is a fighting machine!
But only good with Footboyz as his main strenght is the 6" fearless Whaaagh ...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Your tau player can really suck it
for 170 points he gets a warrior with a 4+ invun a power sword petty ok cc stats and at strength 6 yarrick cant instant kill him plus farsight will strike first in combat and is strength 5 so he can lay hurt down on yarrick.

Plus abaddon is ridiculously hard to so your csm player can suck it too

Plus if that getting up on a 3+ is hard then you should check out phylactery, a lord with that is so difficult to kill in my experience anyway


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd rather have saint celestine than Yarrick anyway, if I wanted a model that just keeps going. She strikes at I4, or I6 even if you really want to, has hit and run, and deepstrikes whenever she died, so can re-appear anywhere you want, instead of where you died.
Also, yarrick has a 1/3 chance to actually die when you kill him, Saint Celestine only has a 1/9 chance of actually dieing if you kill her.

Did I mention Saint celestine also can get that lovely 2+ invulnerable save that sisters are so fond of?


----------

